# BF Grant nov. hunt



## solocam678 (Sep 2, 2015)

Who's in?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 2, 2015)

My brother and nephew were chosen, the rest of us (3) got a priority point!  We do not apply as a group, that way usually someone gets to go most every year.


----------



## 130class (Sep 2, 2015)

Somehow I got in with only 1 pt


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 4, 2015)

We only used 1pt also.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm in. I usually get in with one point. Can't wait! Good luck.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2015)

Me.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 4, 2015)

130class said:


> Somehow I got in with only 1 pt



Actually, if you wager 1 point it is taking you 2 points to be picked since you are giving up this years point in addition to the one you wagered.


And Im in our group of 4 was picked.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 4, 2015)

Ive always got it with one but some dont.


----------



## grndhunt10 (Sep 6, 2015)

We're in with 1pt also. Luck o' the draw I guess. Maybe we'll hit it just right for the rut!


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm in again. Hope to see some good deer. The year of the bone!!!


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 8, 2015)

My group will be there for the first AND the second hunt!


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> My group will be there for the first AND the second hunt!



Do you mean the non quota bow hunt and the first quota hunt ?


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 8, 2015)

no sir, Im talking about the first quota hunt in nov. 5-7 and the second one dec. 3-5! And we will also be at the bow hunts.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 8, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> My group will be there for the first AND the second hunt!





Milkman said:


> Do you mean the non quota bow hunt and the first quota hunt ?





whitney90 said:


> no sir, Im talking about the first quota hunt in nov. 5-7 and the second one dec. 3-5! And we will also be at the bow hunts.



I was not aware the system would pick the same applicants for more than one hunt per season. Good luck to your group !!


----------



## savage (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm in.......working the hunt.  Wish I was hunting instead!  One good 9 point already taken during the archery hunt this weekend.  Don't have pics yet.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 22, 2015)

I am in, I have hunted Hard Labor a few times but never stopped by BF Grant. Is it similar woods/deer? I am sure the number of deer are less but as far as size


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 23, 2015)

savage said:


> I'm in.......working the hunt.  Wish I was hunting instead!  One good 9 point already taken during the archery hunt this weekend.  Don't have pics yet.



Hope you'll be putting one of those green bands around a big ol buck for me!!


----------



## hobbs27 (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll be there again this year, probably in my same spot.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 24, 2015)

Good luck yall. We got rejected this year.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 24, 2015)

hambone76 said:


> Good luck yall. We got rejected this year.



How many points did you wager ?


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 24, 2015)

hambone76 said:


> Good luck yall. We got rejected this year.


Thanks we will need it. we may leave some for seed.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 28, 2015)

I pass through BF Grant regularly in my travels.  I stopped yesterday and took a picture of the racks they have mounted on a board at the check station. 


Only one of these example bucks makes the grade on the quality buck standards.  But two more come really close   Antlers must be 15" wide or 16" long

I bet Charlie had this put up so we know for sure what we are there to shoot.


----------



## Whit90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I pass through BF Grant regularly in my travels.  I stopped yesterday and took a picture of the racks they have mounted on a board at the check station.
> 
> 
> Only one of these example bucks makes the grade on the quality buck standards.  But two more come really close   Antlers must be 15" wide or 16" long
> ...




Yep theyve had those out the last couple of years.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 28, 2015)

They been there ever since I can remember.  At least some have been. Dont think the one on far left has been.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 29, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> Yep theyve had those out the last couple of years.





GA DAWG said:


> They been there ever since I can remember.  At least some have been. Dont think the one on far left has been.



Agreed
They point out how close it is between a shooter and an oh crap


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 29, 2015)

Has anyone heard how the first 2 bow hunts went?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 29, 2015)

solocam678 said:


> Has anyone heard how the first 2 bow hunts went?



I looked at the sign out sheet when I was there Sunday. Only 2 deer were logged, both antler-less.


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh wow


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 29, 2015)

More for us


----------



## BASS1FUN (Oct 2, 2015)

Any pictures of the 9pt?


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 2, 2015)

Im ready. Yall ready?


----------



## Milkman (Oct 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im ready. Yall ready?



Yep,   Ya reckon they will keep the gates open this time?  Old man cant walk a long ways.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 2, 2015)

I doubt the gates will be open. Some rds are not even there no more I hear.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I doubt the gates will be open. Some rds are not even there no more I hear.



I rode through 2-3 weeks ago.  Almost all gates were standing open then.  I guess for small game hunters. You are probably right they may be locked come November.  DNR folks told me it is the Forestry School folks who decide that. 

One morning a few years ago there were about 18 trucks sitting at one gate over 1 hour before daylight.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 2, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I rode through 2-3 weeks ago.  Almost all gates were standing open then.  I guess for small game hunters. You are probably right they may be locked come November.  DNR folks told me it is the Forestry School folks who decide that.
> 
> One morning a few years ago there were about 18 trucks sitting at one gate over 1 hour before daylight.


Was That gate also open when you went through? A couple gates there Ive only saw open one time before. Heck maybe they open em this yr so folks can get spread out and not force folks to hint together as much. My spot has no gate anyhow


----------



## Milkman (Oct 2, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Was That gate also open when you went through? A couple gates there Ive only saw open one time before. Heck maybe they open em this yr so folks can get spread out and not force folks to hint together as much. My spot has no gate anyhow



Yes, it was open.   Even the gate across from the check station was open.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 2, 2015)

Dangit. They all open up here on Dawson forest to. Bow hunters done got lazy


----------



## solocam678 (Oct 4, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im ready. Yall ready?



Yessir dawg...I'm ready can't wait.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2015)

My buddy and I did some walking and riding on BFG this afternoon from about 2 pm till sundown.  

Im no biologist but I say there aren't nearly as many deer on the place as a few years ago.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 14, 2015)

Milkman said:


> My buddy and I did some walking and riding on BFG this afternoon from about 2 pm till sundown.
> 
> Im no biologist but I say there aren't nearly as many deer on the place as a few years ago.


I hope they left a few whiteoaks standing and they have acorns. Ive not set foot on it since yr before last. What I do figure on is a good buck using somewhere on the place. I should get it covered in a day


----------



## Milkman (Oct 15, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> I hope they left a few whiteoaks standing and they have acorns. Ive not set foot on it since yr before last. What I do figure on is a good buck using somewhere on the place. I should get it covered in a day



Did not see any white oak acorns only red oak acorns 

You used to be able to walk along a woods road and see lots of tracks. Did not see very many yesterday where we walked 
Lower population is supposed to improve quality I have read


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 15, 2015)

They had pretty good quality with a high population. Lower means less bucks killed every yr. Hunter numbers fall. Wma goes to pot. Done saw it happen on Dawson Forest. The good ol days are gone there.


----------



## Bone Collector (Oct 23, 2015)

I'll be there! For more than a decade I have been selected every other year with 1 priority pt and rejected every year in between when I had no point. Except last year, for the first time I wasn't selected with 1 priority pt. Therefore, I had 2 pts to wager this year. However, I only wagered 1 pt and got selected. Now I have 1 pt for next year too. After going 2 years in a row without getting selected maybe I'll get selected 2 years in a row come next year!

BC


----------



## pop pop jones (Oct 25, 2015)

So close yet so far away. This will be my 2nd time hunting here. Last time was some 40 years ago.

I've got 2 guides going with me, alrady told them show me where to sit, come get me when your finished.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

pop pop jones said:


> So close yet so far away. This will be my 2nd time hunting here. Last time was some 40 years ago.
> 
> I've got 2 guides going with me, alrady told them show me where to sit, come get me when your finished.
> 
> Good luck guys.



Ifn  you are gonna be the camp cook I may want to camp next to yall 

Good knowing I aint gonna be the only grandpa trying to see a good buck.  Good luck to you and yours !!!


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 26, 2015)

went by this weekend to look around. got me fired up!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> went by this weekend to look around. got me fired up!



So that's all you gonna share........  what did you see ???


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 26, 2015)

saw some white oaks. saw some deer tracks. saw some rubs.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> saw some white oaks. saw some deer tracks. saw some rubs.



Did you find substantial white oak acorns on the ground ?   I ask because I didnt find any when I was there a few days ago.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2015)

I aint been yet but will this coming weekend sometime. I'll try and tie us several out


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

I can tell yall of one spot on the WMA where someone can sit and be guaranteed to see lots of deer come Thursday 11/5.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2015)

The check station


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I can tell yall of one spot on the WMA where someone can sit and be guaranteed to see lots of deer come Thursday 11/5.





GA DAWG said:


> The check station



Yup............ Im thinking of putting up a stand there


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Yup............ Im thinking of putting up a stand there


I aint gonna lie ya. I hunted that little patch one morning on a muzzle loader hunt yrs ago. Saw 7 deer and about 10 in that big ol fence.


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 26, 2015)

I saw some on the ground. Not as many as I'd like to see but there's some.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 26, 2015)

Id rather em be few. Easier to pinpoint em.


----------



## DEERFU (Oct 26, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Did you find substantial white oak acorns on the ground ?   I ask because I didnt find any when I was there a few days ago.



Don't overlook those big juicy red oaks that'll still be plentiful first week of November. The deer there love 'em- see avatar


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 26, 2015)

Such an awesome deer! Woods look pretty open.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2015)

DEERFU said:


> Don't overlook those big juicy red oaks that'll still be plentiful first week of November. The deer there love 'em- see avatar



See my post # 44.  I did find some red oak acorns about 12 days ago.  Hoping there are still some up there and falling in about 9-10 days.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 27, 2015)

Whilst we wait for Nov 5th a little BF Grant trivia


Did yall know the largest buck killed in north america in 1974 was shot at BF Grant.  

The story I remember reading said the guy was from the Atl vicinity and wasnt sure where he was headed to hunt that morning.  ended up at BFG and walked into the woods and got a 215 BC buck.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 28, 2015)

I read the story. Still the biggest killed on a wma here and at one the only booner to have been killed on a wma. Dont know if thats still true today or not. Ive hunted it seems like my whole life. Ive saw lots of stuff down there. Heard lots of tall tells.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 28, 2015)

Largest spike I ever saw was at BF Grant. It was when only trophy bucks and spikes were allowed. The term "trophy buck" was used in the regs. He had to be 200# and the bases were big as my wrist. The spike came around like main beams and crossed in front. He had no brow tines. It was a one deer limit and at 8am on the first day of a three day camp and hunt. I let him pass. He did not make it though. I heard a shot after he was out of sight for 15 minutes and a big spike was checked out at the CS. Was 180# field dressed.

The most and largest cedars I have ever seen rubbed is there as well.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Oct 28, 2015)

Thomas Cooper buck, 1974, 215 7/8 non-typical:

http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq112/rikkifloyd/old deer pics/cooperbuck.jpg


----------



## Milkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Whilst we wait for Nov 5th a little BF Grant trivia
> 
> 
> Did yall know the largest buck killed in north america in 1974 was shot at BF Grant.
> ...



Does anyone remember when they used to break the WMA up into different compartments?   Seems like BFG had about 10-12 different ones.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 28, 2015)

Looks like from the 10 day forecast Godfrey Ga is in for a _chilly 62 degrees_ for our first day on Thursday Nov. 5th.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Does anyone remember when they used to break the WMA up into different compartments?   Seems like BFG had about 10-12 different ones.



They had a core zone that was harder to be drawn for.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2015)

I been over there tonight.  Several coon hunting it. Said last night was the first night they have saw any deer to amount to anything. One cone within inches of running wide open into my door on truck. Dont know what was after her. Man its changed in 2yrs. I can see that even at night.  I wouldnt go there banking on a honey hole from days gone by. Odds are. Its gone.Im hunting about 10 miles away and the place is literally covered in w hiteoaks so BF has to have em to you would think.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 30, 2015)

Went back today in daylight. Plenty of whiteoaks.Man they have cut a bunch again. No deer sign much at all. It looks like crap. Clear cut then spray something on it to kill stuff. They gonna have to lower hunter numbers on it looks like to me.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Went back today in daylight. Plenty of whiteoaks.Man they have cut a bunch again. No deer sign much at all. It looks like crap. Clear cut then spray something on it to kill stuff. They gonna have to lower hunter numbers on it looks like to me.



Yup........... thats kinda what I posted back in August.  Kinda sad for those of us who hunted it back in the day.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=849395&highlight=grant


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2015)

UGA is gonna have to let us start propping ladder stands against the darn fence posts pretty soon


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 30, 2015)

Milkman. We may have to look elsewhere. I have one in mind. We can get it every other yr also I think


----------



## Milkman (Oct 30, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Milkman. We may have to look elsewhere. I have one in mind. We can get it every other yr also I think



I think you are right
I am having so much trouble walking now that this could be my last effort at s WMA hunt. We will see.


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 30, 2015)

Did they cut any off Godfrey rd on same side of check station before you get to Indian creek rd?


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 30, 2015)

You all are killing me, I started to ride up there a few weeks ago. Then I realized it was 4 hours away and I had a bunch of schoolwork due. I will be there looking around come daylight Wednesday. Good luck everybody. 

Maybe we can start a BF Hunt thread the night before the hunt with Milkman and GADawg telling stories.


----------



## RDPowell (Nov 1, 2015)

You may be hard pressed to find a tree to wrap your stand to on Wednesday. With the amount of clear cutting that has happened there in the not-so-distant past, you may have company anywhere you try to hunt.  
Do guys really think the orange ribbons hanging that announce "3 hunters" intentions is going to keep anyone from getting there first and making them change their plans? I suggest you be bright and early on Wednesday if you  have a particular place you want to hunt (get there and attach your stand to a tree). It is first come, first served and I prefer to not have "Thursday morning" scouters walking on me whilst I try to hunt.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Did they cut any off Godfrey rd on same side of check station before you get to Indian creek rd?


I did not go out that way.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 1, 2015)

Mine will be hung within an hr of daylight wed morn course I already got one tied out myself.. Then Im staying there all day. I may even sleep there


----------



## Whit90 (Nov 2, 2015)

RDPowell said:


> You may be hard pressed to find a tree to wrap your stand to on Wednesday. With the amount of clear cutting that has happened there in the not-so-distant past, you may have company anywhere you try to hunt.
> Do guys really think the orange ribbons hanging that announce "3 hunters" intentions is going to keep anyone from getting there first and making them change their plans? I suggest you be bright and early on Wednesday if you  have a particular place you want to hunt (get there and attach your stand to a tree). It is first come, first served and I prefer to not have "Thursday morning" scouters walking on me whilst I try to hunt.




Might walk in on you, but it will be well before sunrise. I could only take thurs and fri off and havent been able to do any scouting this season... soooo ill be walking in blind Thursday morning!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys,................. if anyone finds a box stand with a roof on it I want it, OK 

Jokes aside it doesnt look like we are going to have the best of weather this time.  

But, I will say this. In 1992 when the hunt was 4 days, the first day was good weather and a good many bucks were shot that day. My buddy shot a very big 8 pointer that first day.
 Then it rained, and rained, pretty much for the rest of the days.  I remember it well because we were in a popup camper. I remember the roof canvas bagging down and having to push up on it to shed the water. 

I have a little better camper set up now, but still want to wish the rain away.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 2, 2015)

For those who may need a deer processor there is one just a few miles away at Eatonton.  It is across the street from the Ingles store near the bypass on Monticello highway. Just go south on Godfrey Road until you reach the 441 bypass and turn right.  Watch for the Ingles on the right.

I haven't used them before but hope to get to this week. They have an ad hanging on the bulletin board at the check station.


Big Buck Deer Processing

755 Monticello Rd

Eatonton, GA - Putnam County

(706) 485-6090


----------



## RDPowell (Nov 2, 2015)

Big Buck Processors make some fantastic sausage! Looking forward to having some of their maple bacon meat sticks made this time! Very clean facility and courteous staff!


----------



## RDPowell (Nov 2, 2015)

whitney90 said:


> Might walk in on you, but it will be well before sunrise. I could only take thurs and fri off and havent been able to do any scouting this season... soooo ill be walking in blind Thursday morning!



Just a thought...how many folks just move along if there is already a vehicle parked where you were intending to hunt? Who among us goes on in and puts a stand within the same general area? I have heard horror stories of inconsiderate hunters putting a stand within sight of another hunter.


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Nov 2, 2015)

Depends on how much land is behind the gate. Some gates access hundreds of acres. It's gonna take more than one truck to scare me off.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 2, 2015)

I had that processor skin and quarter mine but thats it. I usually dont pay for that but dern I was give out from getting him out last time. Didnt feel like doing it. He did a good job on that though  The bucks Ive killed there have been on the first day of a morning. Matter of fact most all the bucks Ive killed on any wma has been on the first morning... Gets harder every yr to get em out. One of these days Im gonna have to hunt closer to the truck I guess.


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 2, 2015)

RDPowell said:


> Just a thought...how many folks just move along if there is already a vehicle parked where you were intending to hunt? Who among us goes on in and puts a stand within the same general area? I have heard horror stories of inconsiderate hunters putting a stand within sight of another hunter.



I'm generally the only person at a spot when I go in. However, I've had people come in on me multiple times. One time at BF Grant, I had two guys come in scouting about 30 mins after daylight making all kinds of noise talking to each other. Then another guy came in after they left and he climbed a tree 20 yards from me effectively cutting off any deer from the direction I was expecting them to come from. I was so mad that I left after that morning and didn't return to get my stand until the morning after the last day of the hunt.

I've been walked in on a bunch at BF Grant and Cedar Creek. I try to avoid messing up hunts for other guys. Three years ago at BF Grant a guy hung his stand about 20 yards from mine. I was running late getting in that afternoon and he didn't even know my stand was behind him. However, when I saw him in his stand from a distance I just moved along to another spot that I knew I could hunt from the ground. After speaking with him the next morning he said he didn't know I was there already and he said he was going to pull his stand and move it to some place else. Then he did just that. He was very respectful. I wish more guys were like that.

But at the end of the day, everybody there to hunt can hunt wherever they want. Let's just respect each other and we'll all have a better hunt.

BC


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2015)

Bone Collector said:


> . After speaking with him the next morning he said he didn't know I was there already
> 
> BC



Bone,
This is a great example of someone just honestly not knowing someone else was already there.  What I suggest is if you hang a climber, go ahead and climb to hunting height. Tie some highly visible ribbon or fabric in place. This will alert someone passing through afterward your stand is there.

Now for those idiots who just dont care............. there is no defense.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah milkman. I dont hide my stands. I look all around for other stands before hanging. Then I hang mine. Then I hang ribbons on it to make highly visible. If that all dont work. I guess he better be a quicker shot on deer than me because we will be hunting together  I will start a live from BF thread in the morning when I get there if I dont forget.


----------



## Whit90 (Nov 3, 2015)

HA I HATE going in where there are already trucks parked... Heck last year on the first morning (my first bf grant quota hunt) I had plan A, B, and C spots picked out... All were covered in trucks... I was so mad that I just went down the road to the national forest and hunted there with no trucks and had a great morning with a lot of activity. No kill but a great morning. Ill be getting in the woods super early this year.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2015)

Its gonna be muddy down there to. Was pretty muddy last weekend. Now we've had several more inches of rain. I turned around at a couple of mudholes on interior rds. I probably want tomorrow since I know some of yall can pull me out


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 3, 2015)

If anyone needs help getting a buck out of the woods. Pm me here and that will send me an email... As Iong as I have service and battery life.
  I have a cart that makes a huge difference... BTW If you shoot a doe way in there, don't bother me, you're on your on lol..


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2015)

Im walking as far as I can and shooting a doe and sending you a message bout 8am thur morn


----------



## hobbs27 (Nov 3, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Im walking as far as I can and shooting a doe and sending you a message bout 8am thur morn



Ha. I know one guy to ignore now.


----------



## Whit90 (Nov 3, 2015)

IM READY TO BE IN THE WOODS!!!!!! Taking off tomorrow after work!


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2015)

We are already here with camp set up

Indian creek road is flooded.  We had to back out about 1/4 mile.  Don't go in from check station end.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2015)

I was wondering about that. Figure it mighta flooded.


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 3, 2015)

I've seen some guys try to play tricks on cornering an area too. One year when I was going to scout my usual spot, the day before the hunt began, there was a paper plate at the gate that said something to the effect of "group of 8 hunters in this area". I went in anyway to have a look and saw no such activity indicated by boot tracks and such. Therefore, I set up and hunted the next morning at my usual tree, which isn't there anymore.... I never saw another hunter in that area during that hunt either. Someone was trying to scare away hunters by making everyone think the area was already crowded! There would be room for all of us, but I never saw anyone. Nice try though!

BC


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Nov 3, 2015)

I remember the era of the paper plates. Crazy. Should be very muddy and bad weather. I bet that keeps some folks at home.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 3, 2015)

We are in camp off Godfrey lane
The road is a real MESS already. Will be worse by Sat 

11 folks had signed in at 5 pm


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 3, 2015)

Yr before last. They put up FAKE rd closed signs. Printed off a printer. I told the GW they laughed. They there this yr. I will make a point to ride down it. If anybody wants to ride


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 4, 2015)

South bound with the hammer down


----------



## Milkman (Nov 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> We are already here with camp set up
> 
> Indian creek road is flooded.  We had to back out about 1/4 mile.  Don't go in from check station end.



Repeat


----------



## Whit90 (Nov 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> We are already here with camp set up
> 
> Indian creek road is flooded.  We had to back out about 1/4 mile.  Don't go in from check station end.



Was going to drive the f250 down just to have a nice ride, but i think ill be in the lifted cherokee now! little less of a nice ride... well a lot less of a nice ride, but wont be getting stuck! Can wait to get down there! hopefully i can stay some what dry!


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 4, 2015)

I drove through yesterday morning, and the creek was high but not over the bridge. Is it over the bridge now? This will be an interesting hunt


----------



## RDPowell (Nov 4, 2015)

Not over the bridge, but just passed the bridge had 2 feet of water rushing pretty good across the road yesterday. My son drove through there this morning and said it was not near as bad. The far end of Hearm road was flooded as well. I think they have both receded somewhat at this point.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks and good luck

QUOTE=RDPowell;9825184]Not over the bridge, but just passed the bridge had 2 feet of water rushing pretty good across the road yesterday. My son drove through there this morning and said it was not near as bad. The far end of Hearm road was flooded as well. I think they have both receded somewhat at this point.[/QUOTE]


----------



## buckshot4:13 (Nov 4, 2015)

Headed down now. Gonna be a sloppy mess for sure. Good luck folks!


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 4, 2015)

Camp setup, stands hung. What a muddy mess. If we weren't a group of 4, not sure I'd gone ahead and came.

Don't plan a driving close, by all means, be safe. Good luck to me and y'all.


----------



## GoneHunting (Nov 4, 2015)

Hung my stand around 1:00 and met someone when on the way out.  They went straight to where I will be hunting.  I hope they enjoy my company.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 4, 2015)

Been a rough wet one today. Not much buck sign from what Im seeing. Not like usual. Must be hot weather.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 4, 2015)

What is missing in buck sign is made up for in red and green ribbons


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like to me they have nailed up orange rd closed signs on most all interior rds but everybody still driving down em. Are they closed or open?


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 4, 2015)

GoneHunting said:


> Hung my stand around 1:00 and met someone when on the way out.  They went straight to where I will be hunting.  I hope they enjoy my company.



Did you talk to the fella? It could have been me. I met a guy at the road and talked with him for a few minutes. That was maybe a 1/2 mile from my destination though. 

I don't plan on hunting on top of anybody, but it can be hard to avoid not knowing where everybody is going. I'm going down to my usual area. I saw ribbons down aways on both sides of my little spot, but there seems to be plenty of room and they won't be seeing the same deer I will, if I see any...

BC


----------



## Bone Collector (Nov 4, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Looks like to me they have nailed up orange rd closed signs on most all interior rds but everybody still driving down em. Are they closed or open?



I saw a bunch of roads being driven down without signs. However, I passed a truck on the way out that had road signs in back. Maybe he was putting up signs late. 

BC


----------



## Milkman (Nov 5, 2015)

440 am
Camp coming to life

Good luck to all !!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2015)

Time to get with it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 5, 2015)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=856582
 I started another thread here.


----------



## GoneHunting (Nov 5, 2015)

Bone Collector said:


> Did you talk to the fella? It could have been me. I met a guy at the road and talked with him for a few minutes. That was maybe a 1/2 mile from my destination though.
> 
> I don't plan on hunting on top of anybody, but it can be hard to avoid not knowing where everybody is going. I'm going down to my usual area. I saw ribbons down aways on both sides of my little spot, but there seems to be plenty of room and they won't be seeing the same deer I will, if I see any...
> 
> BC



I didn't talk to him because he didn't stop. Talked to him today and we are close, but not enough to matter. I am seeing deer, just not THE deer.


----------

